# double sided tape



## sue denim (29 Nov 2011)

I was watching a guy making a pendant and he used double sided tape to secure the disc of wood to the faceplate. I have seen this for sale in USA but not here. Any one used it and know where it can be obtained either in the UK or France.

Regards

'Sue'


----------



## loftyhermes (29 Nov 2011)

Carpet tape is double sided sticky tape, I would think you can get it at any DIY or carpet shop


----------



## YewTube (29 Nov 2011)

Sue
I have some 50mm wide tape that I got from the carpet section of Homebase. It is used by carpet fitters so a search for them might be fruitful.

If that fails you could try hot melt glue which works equally as well.

Bill


----------



## loz (29 Nov 2011)

Hi Sue,

I did a demo a few weeks back at our club on pendants, I use B&Q coarse carpet tape, it will hold a horse, 
It will also hold well finished parts ( eg sanded and waxed face of pendant ) , but leave a little residue that will need a buff off when finished.

An alternate is hot melt, but this does slow down the process a little in pendants.

I can knock out one in two minutes with carpet tape,


----------



## Nick Arnull (29 Nov 2011)

Hi Sue,
I use double sided carpet tape all the time it does sometimes take a bit of effort to remove.
50mm from B & Q last for an absolute age.
I would however advice using tailstock support when roughing out as it can creep a little, it should also only be used only on smallish pieces.
Hope this is of help.
Nick Arnull.


----------



## nev (29 Nov 2011)

like the proverbial to the blanket...
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... CHIQ8wIwAA
used it yesterday to turn a 6x1" bowl blank 2" off centre. it never waivered once.


----------



## Bill Mooney (29 Nov 2011)

I buy mine at Wilkinson's


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Nov 2011)

You could also have a look at this Sue?

http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?_ ... ce&x=0&y=0

But the Amazon.co.uk looks a good price.

I too use hot glue. Last time, yesterday on an 8" pine board for a lazy susan top. All I needed to do was to think ahead a bit and plug the glue gun in before I started cutting the board. Quick squirt and off you go. I would trust hot glue in situations where I wouldn't even think of double sided tape..


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Nov 2011)

+1 for hot glue, I use it regularly for turning milking stool tops from 10" x 2" Beech.

A mate of mine introduced me to hot melt glue on the lathe, he used it to turn 16" chopping boards :shock: from the bits that kitchen fitters remove from worktops when installing round sinks.


----------



## nev (30 Nov 2011)

when parting the hot glued item from its mount, is this a clean peel off type job or are tools required to refinish the glued surface?


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Nov 2011)

Not normally a totally clean surface. There is usually a small amount that needs to be turned off, but it comes off very easiely. You can take it off with a sharp chisel of it isn't possible to remount it.

I normally hot glue mount items to turn the first face along with a recess or tennon to remount to turn the other face if you can picture what I mean? So there is no problem getting rid of any remaining glue. To remove from the chuck all I normally just give the wood a sharp tap with a soft faced mallet, or if there is no overhang from the chuck face just drive a wide chisel down between the 2.


----------



## nev (30 Nov 2011)

Jonzjob":1511qszg said:


> Not normally a totally clean surface. There is usually a small amount that needs to be turned off, but it comes off very easiely. You can take it off with a sharp chisel of it isn't possible to remount it.
> 
> I normally hot glue mount items to turn the first face along with a recess or tennon to remount to turn the other face if you can picture what I mean? So there is no problem getting rid of any remaining glue. To remove from the chuck all I normally just give the wood a sharp tap with a soft faced mallet, or if there is no overhang from the chuck face just drive a wide chisel down between the 2.



so if one was turning a pendant (flat disc) for example, the d/s tape would be preferable? cos one can stick a 'finished' side to mount then finish t'other side and peel off.


----------



## loz (30 Nov 2011)

See Jack Cox beyond basic turning for use of a sticky chuck, This is best employment of hot melt for ease of application and removal,
I have a few sticky chucks now that fit into my vicmarc/record chuck fine .

For hot melt you only need a ring of glue on the periphery of the chuck/waste block, no need to waste more spreading all over.

I think Peter Childs sells sticky chuck, but they are a doddle to make yourself from aluminum discs.


----------



## sue denim (30 Nov 2011)

Went to buy some super stick double sided today from amazon.....they don't post this overseas....oh well. 
I have pinched the wifes hot glue gun and that does the trick.

Thank you all.


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Nov 2011)

I hadn't said before, but my hot glue chuck is a 4" faceplate, cast iron, that screws onto the drive of my CL1 and I have screwed a piece of 1 1/2" thick pine onto it. Turned it down to the size of the face plate, trued it up and scored several rings to help aligne small pieces. Sometimes when I knock work off of it a small bit of the face comes off too so I just reface it, rescore the liles and off we go again. A 1 1/2" thick bit lasts for ages and costs nowt..

I didn't know it was called a sticky chuck :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Edit : - I have just read the instructions for Peter Childs sticky chuck. Warm it up, apply the hot melt glue and wait for it to cool? Sound quite a palava. With my wood faced version I switch the glue gun on as soon as I know I am going to need it. Prepare the blank by which time the gun is ready. Put a ring of hot glue onto the chuck and press the wood blank onto it. By the time I have walked across the workshop and mounted it on the lathe it's ready to turn. No need to wait for anything.


----------



## nev (30 Nov 2011)

sue denim":2yh6c6sk said:


> Went to buy some super stick double sided today from amazon.....they don't post this overseas....oh well.
> I have pinched the wifes hot glue gun and that does the trick.
> 
> Thank you all.


http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/2 ... ouble+face

in case you are not aware - for future ref and others out there, if its sold by Amazon as opposed to one of their 'partners' they will usually post overseas (but not the freepost service).
alternatively check the amazon site for the country you want to post to or if they dont have one, the nearest that does. I buy electrical items from amazon .de for my brother who lives in holland. they dont seem to mind posting to the rest of the EU and they have the same plug 
and also your uk account is simply copied by amazon so you dont have to sign up all over again.


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Nov 2011)

Not too sure about the last satement Nev. I have accounts with co.uk and .fr and they are seperate. I posted a link to amazon.fr earlier showing double sided tape and they are bl00dy expensive!

Here it is again to save looking for it

http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?_ ... ce&x=0&y=0

I must admit that I have never had to buy any. I got my last roll government surplus. It was government and I found it to be surplus :twisted: :twisted: Good stuff too :mrgreen:


----------



## OldWood (30 Nov 2011)

Jonzjob":135hxwgo said:


> I hadn't said before, but my hot glue chuck is a 4" faceplate, cast iron, that screws onto the drive of my CL1 and I have screwed a piece of 1 1/2" thick pine onto it. Turned it down to the size of the face plate, trued it up and scored several rings to help aligne small pieces. Sometimes when I knock work off of it a small bit of the face comes off too so I just reface it, rescore the liles and off we go again. A 1 1/2" thick bit lasts for ages and costs nowt..
> 
> I didn't know it was called a sticky chuck :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Edit : - I have just read the instructions for Peter Childs sticky chuck. Warm it up, apply the hot melt glue and wait for it to cool? Sound quite a palava. With my wood faced version I switch the glue gun on as soon as I know I am going to need it. Prepare the blank by which time the gun is ready. Put a ring of hot glue onto the chuck and press the wood blank onto it. By the time I have walked across the workshop and mounted it on the lathe it's ready to turn. No need to wait for anything.



Things are too cold in Scotland to be able to do that. The moment the glue hits either the block or the workpiece it is beginning to become inadequately fluid and the join line is thick and uneven, and therefore weak.

I hadn't realised that Peter Child had pinched my idea of using the hot air gun (at least I assume he uses that to do the heating up). Yes it takes a little longer for the glue to come up to strength, but it also means that it has a bit of open time to adjust the chuck on the workpiece.

Rob


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Nov 2011)

You could move South Rob :mrgreen: . 

It was 21ºC here today. A lovely surprise. We saw several butterflies on our walk this afternoon


----------



## OldWood (30 Nov 2011)

Jonzjob":3niahccp said:


> You could move South Rob :mrgreen: .
> 
> It was 21ºC here today. A lovely surprise. We saw several butterflies on our walk this afternoon



There is a sector of me that says "p*** off", John. 8C and thundering with wind and rain.

Rob


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Nov 2011)

Na, don't believe it Rob. You're much to much of a gentleman to say something like that :wink: 

Don't worry, it will get down to minus here too before the winter's out. We are no strangers to snow either and the best one was May last year :shock: The first time in May for 50 years

And this is looking at the front of our house, across the piscine swimming pool. I didn;t have a swim that day :roll: 







Sorry for the hijack. Finished now  

I doubt that 'hot glue' would even have got warm on that day?


----------



## loz (1 Dec 2011)

OldWood":z54qs9by said:


> I hadn't realised that Peter Child had pinched my idea of using the hot air gun (at least I assume he uses that to do the heating up). Yes it takes a little longer for the glue to come up to strength, but it also means that it has a bit of open time to adjust the chuck on the workpiece.
> 
> Rob



In the book i quoted above, he uses an inverted Clothes Iron to heat up the sticky chuck,


----------



## OldWood (1 Dec 2011)

loz":ugb6ybz4 said:


> OldWood":ugb6ybz4 said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't realised that Peter Child had pinched my idea of using the hot air gun (at least I assume he uses that to do the heating up). Yes it takes a little longer for the glue to come up to strength, but it also means that it has a bit of open time to adjust the chuck on the workpiece.
> ...



Ahh, great; then I claim the prize !! Though I can't believe that someone hasn't got there before me!! 

I cut small lumps of the glue from the stick, place 4 of them around the surface and gently heat both the workpiece and chuck piece with the hot air gun until the glue is well melted, and then bring them together. The joint line is thin, accurate and has open time to allow alignment to get a reasonable centre. 

In terms of time - well I don't have to wait for the glue gun to heat up, but I do have to wait for the the glue to set. But once set it is a far better joint mechanically than just glue from the gun onto cold surfaces. And there's no waste glue from the gun to clean up !

Rob


----------



## nev (1 Dec 2011)

so, if one were suggesting sub 30 quid xmas pressies (hijacked  ) would you spend 30 quid on a hot glue gun or a tenner on a glue gun and twenty on a hot air gun?
hijack over :-"


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Dec 2011)

No :mrgreen:


----------



## loz (1 Dec 2011)

Sorry Nev !


----------



## OldWood (1 Dec 2011)

nev":2iicbqpt said:


> so, if one were suggesting sub 30 quid xmas pressies (hijacked  ) would you spend 30 quid on a hot glue gun or a tenner on a glue gun and twenty on a hot air gun?
> hijack over :-"



No - you spend a tenner on the hot air gun and a quid on some sticks of the hot glue, and a few pence on a blade to cut the glue, if you are really counting the pennies !! Actually if they still are making them, the variable temperature hot air gun from Makita is the one I would recommend.

Rob


----------

